# help with myrtle beach



## bluegrub (Feb 9, 2011)

I am going to be in myrtle the 16th of april for the first time. What is in at that time of year, where is the best bait/tackle shops and where to go? I enjoy both pier and inlet fishing. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Where in MB are you staying at ??? There are a few different piers to fish and bait shops near-by. You could do a search for both on past posts. It may take a while to get responses because the same questions are asked each week. Good Luck........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

piscesman said:


> Where in MB are you staying at ??? There are a few different piers to fish and bait shops near-by. You could do a search for both on past posts. It may take a while to get responses because the same questions are asked each week. Good Luck........
> Kim:fishing:


Yeah, Blue. Where you are staying will help so we don't send you on a long road trip!


----------



## bluegrub (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds like we will be by murrills inlet.. first time staying with some friends...


----------



## paddlingnorth (Mar 31, 2011)

Great question, I need a surf rod for my son and a license. Nothing fancy as I use it once or twice a year. Is there a Walmart near the Coral Beach or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

If you come in RT 544, Dick Pond Road there is a Wal-Mart close to Surfside Beach. On the right as you go pass the by-pass. Rt 17 or Rt 27, can't remember it now. You could google walmart near Surfside Beach and it should pop-up there. They have a huge saltwater section. At least huge to me a freshwater guy most the time. Another place would be a pawn shop. They usually have a bunch of salt water gear for a decent price. Just buy new line to go with it. Good Luck on your fishing trip with your son........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Picesman hit it on the head, That Walmart has the right pole and everything you need for super prices.
License can also be bought in Sporting Goods section as well. Great prices for bait in cooler there as well......

Dwight


----------



## paddlingnorth (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm counting the days. It looks like we're in for a nice strecth of weather.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Once you get your gear, head to Garden City Pier. Also, if you are in Murrells Inlet, stop by either Perry's Bait Shop or Garden City Bait and Tackle on Business 17 just north of 544. They'll give you the scoop on what's biting where.


----------



## bluegrub (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks so much for the help everyone..hope to see you there!


----------



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am looking for someplace near Myrtle Beach to try and catch some sharks - mid-size, nothing huge. I am staying in Myrtle Beach, but understand I would have to travel someplace else... any specific suggestions of where I can go south of Myrtle Beach where Shark Fishing is legal and I can get to a decent strech of sand easily?

Thanks.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

ssstw1 said:


> I am looking for someplace near Myrtle Beach to try and catch some sharks - mid-size, nothing huge. I am staying in Myrtle Beach, but understand I would have to travel someplace else... any specific suggestions of where I can go south of Myrtle Beach where Shark Fishing is legal and I can get to a decent strech of sand easily?
> 
> Thanks.


You would have to go south or north til you get out of horry county...it's illegal to shark fish in Horry county!


----------



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I know I cannot fish sharks legally in the county... that is what I am asking for - a spot that I can go out of the county... I do not know the area at all.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Just south of Garden City Pier 1/2 - 3/4 mi. s georgetown co.
Or go into Hunting beach state park or pawleys island 
Google map look for actual jettys for murrells inlet


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I can personally recommend pawleys island as a place to shark fish. Got to the southern tip of the island and fish from the point. You will find that the residents there are very nice and extremely helpful. Had a couple of nice hookups while I was there last august. Mention shark fishing in Horry county and the locals get upset. I don't recommend trying to land sharks from the beach if you are inexperienced. Lots of ways to hurt yourself and the sharks.


----------

